# Outdoor enclosure /Hide box



## Maro1 (May 11, 2011)

I am building an 8' x 8' outdoor enclosure. What are those of you who keep your Tegus outdoors using for a hide box? are you going underground? or above ground if so how are you doing it?

Maro1


----------



## Toby_H (May 12, 2011)

Since you live in Iowa, I assume this is a summer enclosure only...

I live in Charlotte North Carolina and I keep my Tegu outdoors from May ~ September. His "hidebox" is simply his hatchling cage with the door open. It is a 4' x 2' @ 2' tall enclosure with 8" of mulch in the bottom placed in a shady part of his enclosure. This si where he sleeps at night and where he burries himself to hide from the hottest part of our hotter summer days. 

If I owned my home and was building a permanent enclosure I would surely have a burried hide of some sort. 

Though, I believe variety is the spice of life. So I attempt to provide my Tegu with options, then monitor him to see which options he tends to prefer in different situations/conditions. So it is likely, that in an "ideal" outdoor enclosure, he would have both aboveground and underground hides. Also he would have both open space hides and tight quarter hides. 

A burried hide will surely be cooler than an aboveground hide. So those who live in hotter climates will have more of a need for underground hides giving the Tegu a place to escape the hottest part of the summer days. But those in cooler climates where the heat of the summer days are more tame, this is much less critical.


----------



## Maro1 (May 12, 2011)

Toby_H said:


> Since you live in Iowa, I assume this is a summer enclosure only...
> 
> I live in Charlotte North Carolina and I keep my Tegu outdoors from May ~ September. His "hidebox" is simply his hatchling cage with the door open. It is a 4' x 2' @ 2' tall enclosure with 8" of mulch in the bottom placed in a shady part of his enclosure. This si where he sleeps at night and where he burries himself to hide from the hottest part of our hotter summer days.
> 
> ...



Yes in Iowa summer only. It would be great to see it year around but I would need to move south. I am thinking about doing and underground hide because it can get pretty hot here at times. The idea of an above ground hide as well is a good one. The enclosure will be 8' x 8' and 3' tall

Have you seen any pics of undergrounds hides?

Maro1


----------

